# Gaff Tape Test/Challenge Pack



## Sidkain (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey everybody, 

Still being new to the theatre tech world, I have been frequenting these forums without posting much. I do A LOT of research before I ever buy anything, and I mean ANYTHING. I've always been like this, but I've found that it really helps in my new realm as a technical director.

Anyway, I've fallen in love with gaff tape - of course, but I've noticed huge discussions on the different types of materials and adhesives that are used by different manufacturers, and it gets a bit overwhelming at times to decide what I would like. Especially when I haven't been able to hands-on test any of these products. Well, upon my research, I came across this wonderful little diddy that I would like to share with all of you, and mostly to anyone else who is like me and wants to know for sure which gaff tape will soon become their favorite.

Gaffers Tape Challenge Pack

While shipping costs are quite high from this website (And even higher for this same product on Amazon), I'm ordering one of these now. 11 of some of the most used gaff tapes I see discussions on. All in small 2" x 10 yard rolls. While it's not much tape on a roll, by the end of using them, I will have found my prefered brand, adhesive, and cloth types. And at this price... it's a STEAL on gaff tape alone, assuming they all work decently well ;P


----------



## Kelite (Feb 26, 2013)

Wise choice Sidkain, try a few before you sign on to an entire case-

If only more technicians/designers would also do this with lighting fixtures, there may be less buyer's remorse and unhappy postings on the ControlBooth forum...

Knowing before you get these sample rolls, there will be a wide range of quality within this pack. Be mindful to choose the test area carefully (cables especially), as tape gunk can be a bigger pain than the money saved is worth. Many of us have had to remove this gooey mess from our own gear, let alone that which belongs to our employer! 

Polyken 510 is Apollo's gaffer tape of choice, as we're considered Polyken's A&E distributor for this product. Polyken also has asked that we offer their black, matte finish AV Tape as well. This carries a lower price than premium 510 gaffer tape and has teeth, with 70 oz/in adhesion. 2 inch x 45 yards @ $9.95 per roll. 
View attachment AV Tape.pdf


Good luck with your testing, and please let us know how it turns out!


----------



## BillESC (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll suggest you "STICK" with Apollo.


----------

